# what would you do with this gun...



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a .22 mag revolver a S&W 8". I posted questions asking if they are worth the use...and rifle wise I have heard YES. However I am wanting to set up my revolver. If I am going to shoot it at night and possible long day shots how would you set it up with as far as a scope, red dot, x dot, etc....any thoughts ?? Maybe I should just leave it at home ??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For night time a laser sounds real cool, however daytime use is rather limited. I would opt for a relativly low power scope perhaps in the 4x range. Do you have adjustable sights ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes good sights however they are normal sights. Just like you would expect to see on a stock Smith & Wesson. I have looked through pistel scopes but never use any so I hate to just up and buy somthing that I might not like later.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is this a model 48 ? Will this gun accept bases and rings or do you need to have it drilled and tapped ? Pistol scopes IMO are indispensable past 50 yds and for critical shot placement a bit closer than that, say 25-30 especially in poor light.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I can shoot my 44 mag 629 S&W 6" out to about 100 yard and hit a paper plate most every shot. That is with a rest and using sights. I am guessing the 22 mag will have simular results ?

I have a red dot on a 20 gage and like it...but never tried anything like that on a handgun.

So Don...what has you up early today


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just got woke up and couldn't sleep, so I decided see what was going on. I know it was about 7am for you. hows the weather there today?
I'd say that for daytime use you are good to go with the Irons you have, but for nighttime situations a little magnification might help.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I am with you on the magnification I have always enjoyed use of a good scope. However when I have looked through hand gun scopes I think...junk. Not that they are crappy...just that I have a hard time seeing well through them.

I like my 50 mm scopes lots of eye releif and not much of that seeing half of the objective lens. Perhaps I need to look through better scopes for the hand gun ??

So...back or onto the Cabela's store in Dundee. ( did you hear about the tornado ? )


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No ! what tornado ?

Look through a leupold handgun scope, I wouldn't guess that you'd want more than a 4 power unless you want to switch between something with a longer range than a 22mag.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nope...once a gun is scoped I seldom switch it off. I will take a look, thanks.

Yes Dundee and Cabela's were hit. No one was killed but alot of damage. There were a few others in the area one of which killed 4 people east of Toledo. This was about 4 weeks ago or so.


----------



## 525fittertct (Mar 7, 2010)

.22 mag is what i grew up shooting so day shooting is for me anyway is iron sights and i dont hunt at night but a .22 mag pistol at night is what i would use.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

525fittertct said:


> .22 mag is what i grew up shooting so day shooting is for me anyway is iron sights and i dont hunt at night but a .22 mag pistol at night is what i would use.


At what range are you able to shoot your gun. What type of loads and bullet weight are you using. Are you shooting factory sights ? Any experience with shooting yotes with your gun ? Sorry for the quesitons...I just would like to do it right.

Thanks.


----------



## 525fittertct (Mar 7, 2010)

i use a 30-06 now but as a kid 65 miles from closest store i gathered up what grand parents would let me get my hands on. i ran grand fathers trap line at 11 years old packing his .22 mag pistol but in there defence i was raised with guns all the years back as i could remember. shooting off shots while running his line got my butt chewed out and the range i can't remember but as light as the 22 is windage and the gun fitting you is the real key if your comfortable with a scope go with a scope but for me its hard to get the scope light just right and in time to kill a dog. im comfortable with iron sight so i really can judge my distance better because i'm not magnifing the target it has to do with the way my eyes take the scope image to the brain some weird defect i guess you could say. play with it and see what fits you a 22 mag pistol will reach a distance if the lead is put in the proper killing area. i can remember grandpa having shells that had a small hole in the end like a wad cutter and not like a full metal jacketed bullet. and thats been thirty years ago. my buddy has a 22 Long rifle(1022 model) and we were reaching 75 to 80 yards and hitting a plastic 12 ounce bottle. practice and whats comfortable is the key.


----------

